# P30SK on Order



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

The missus keeps taking my P2000SK since she got her CWP. It was time to get her own EDC. I can't carry to work or even lock my EDC in the car in the parking lot so she's been taking advantage of that.

I'm hanging on to my P2000SK with the factory magazine grip extension. It looks like folks are modding P2000SK mags or 3D printing their own pinky extensions since HK hasn't put one on the market yet.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

Congrats! I bought one yesterday and put 200 reloads through it without a hiccup. I'm happy with my purchase. I bought an XDS and a shield and both had feed issues, even with factory ammunition. Not this one! I bet you love it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

After a long wait the missus P30SK V3 arrived and we got some range time. First impression is that I miss the pinkie extension and the trigger is a little crunchy. I dry fired it a couple hundred times and we put a couple rounds through it with no hiccups. The important thing is that she likes it and shoots nice tight groups. I'll stick with my P2000SK; it feels like an old friend in my hand.


----------



## ITC45ACP (Jul 6, 2016)

My wife loves her P30SK. I found a guy in Colorado that was selling 3D printed pinkie extensions through Armslist and bought 4. They make a world a difference in giving the pinkie some place to rest. Now she is wanting the P30 and HK45C.

ARMSLIST - For Sale: P30SK Magazine Extension "V2"


----------

